# Best place to buy cheap nice flies



## Jfish

So yesterday I tried to find my flies. Not that I have very many, but them and the holder they were in are gone. So I decided that I'm going to stock up and buy a nice holder.

Where would you recommend shopping online? I looked at several places. Some are around $.60 or so. Some are higher. Some places have charts for the recommended flies for areas at certain times of the year.

I plan to fish Rocky Mountain National Park in July and the UP.

Any insight here to save money would be appreciated!


----------



## sweet tree

cheap and nice dont mix when it comes to flies...Cheap means foreign, Sri Lanka or India. You would be better off buying flies at a local shop where you plan to fish if you dont know what to throw. Local knowledge of the river and what bugs are hatching is not something you get from Sri Lanka


----------



## Jfish

sweet tree said:


> cheap and nice dont mix when it comes to flies...Cheap means foreign, Sri Lanka or India. You would be better off buying flies at a local shop where you plan to fish if you dont know what to throw. Local knowledge of the river and what bugs are hatching is not something you get from Sri Lanka


That's true, but I'll be darned if there's a fly shop anywhere close to where I'll be fishing at the cabin. RMNP is a different story and $3 for a fly is bs. They're probably buying them from Sri Lanka anyway lol


----------



## doogie mac

Jfish said:


> That's true, but I'll be darned if there's a fly shop anywhere close to where I'll be fishing at the cabin. RMNP is a different story and $3 for a fly is bs. They're probably buying them from Sri Lanka anyway lol


 My old buddy ran a flyshop for years till he moved out West and now his ugly mug is pasted on versus every time I turn around.Anyway,he told me his top money maker in the shop wasnt 800.00rods,or reels... it was flies. Umpqua feather merchants tied his and some of us local guys supplemented with popular patterns that worked on the sorrounding water.
Like one of the other fellas said here earlier,you get what you pay for.Im not a big fan of Cabelas,but they do have good selections of flies. Or on your way north, stop in Grayling. You cant swing a dead cat without hitting a fly shop there. 
If your gonna fly fish,spend the extra money on flies! They are the business end of your rig after all!:lol:


----------



## Jfish

doogie mac said:


> My old buddy ran a flyshop for years till he moved out West and now his ugly mug is pasted on versus every time I turn around.Anyway,he told me his top money maker in the shop wasnt 800.00rods,or reels... it was flies. Umpqua feather merchants tied his and some of us local guys supplemented with popular patterns that worked on the sorrounding water.
> Like one of the other fellas said here earlier,you get what you pay for.Im not a big fan of Cabelas,but they do have good selections of flies. Or on your way north, stop in Grayling. You cant swing a dead cat without hitting a fly shop there.
> If your gonna fly fish,spend the extra money on flies! They are the business end of your rig after all!:lol:


I like the AuSable River Fly shop on the main drag. Super helpful in there. I bought some waders, shoes, pants, and some flys there. I plan to swing through there again sometime on my way to the yoop. The guy working there just kept giving me money off here and there. I haven't had service like that anywhere else.


----------



## polarbear78

Agree with go to a local fly shop near where you will be... check this link out though as far as what flies to use...

http://www.trailstotrout.com/mihatch.html


----------



## anon442018

Try *Flyshack.com*, the owner is a nice guy and you won't be able to beat his prices. They have dry, wet, streamers and nymphs. It is hard to believe they sell them for those prices. I am waiting for some wet flies to arrive. They have nice flies.

Stinger


----------



## J-Lee

Have bought flies here for quite a few years, https://www.hillsdiscountflies.com/
Keep an eye out for specials. Keep some money set aside, to buy flies locally, when you get to RMNP.


----------



## Dave

Go to your local fly shop, they will know what you need. Or like me you could tie your own flies. I have been tying flies for around 45 years.
You will find that some flies take more time to tie and need more material to tie then others. That's why some cost more then others. If you go thru Grayling stop by the Old AuSable shop. He is right on the river and they know what they are doing.
Like nay other hobby you want cheap you get cheap..


----------



## slowpoke

Jfish said:


> So yesterday I tried to find my flies. Not that I have very many, but them and the holder they were in are gone. So I decided that I'm going to stock up and buy a nice holder.
> 
> Where would you recommend shopping online? I looked at several places. Some are around $.60 or so. Some are higher. Some places have charts for the recommended flies for areas at certain times of the year.
> 
> I plan to fish Rocky Mountain National Park in July and the UP.
> 
> Any insight here to save money would be appreciated!


I don't anymore. I have a lot of flies that you can pick and choose from. I'm guessing I have over 500, all kinds, Send me your email address and I'll send you pictures. If you get over to the Davison area you can take a look at what I have.


----------



## jaytothekizzay

Ebay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## polarbear78

Dave said:


> Go to your local fly shop, they will know what you need. Or like me you could tie your own flies. I have been tying flies for around 45 years.
> You will find that some flies take more time to tie and need more material to tie then others. That's why some cost more then others. If you go thru Grayling stop by the Old AuSable shop. He is right on the river and they know what they are doing.
> Like nay other hobby you want cheap you get cheap..


As another one who ties his own flies.... some take a whole heck of a lot more time than others, along with different/ more expensive materials...I once considered selling some, not as a way to make money, but as a way to reimburse myself from the stuff I buy just because I enjoy tying... After sitting down and thinking about how much I would need to charge per fly, there was no way I would be able to sell them to people for what I would want to charge...As tough as it is, the fly shop is your best bet...if we don't keep going to them, they will eventually disappear...or if some local fly fishing/tying seminar is going on you can find them there too. To late this year, but next year for sure at the Mid West Seminar at Macomb Community College I think it was...lots of flies there people were tying in front of you..


----------



## swampswede

Coming from an extreme novice fly angler, I have made multiple purchases from Millers Fly Shop based in Tyler Texas. They have a fantastic selection, are reasonably priced, and have lightning quick shipping. Google them or hit them up on ebay. I will also highly recommend Old Au Sable Fly Shop in Grayling. Great, friendly service.


----------



## fishingfanatic

polarbear78 said:


> Agree with go to a local fly shop near where you will be... check this link out though as far as what flies to use...
> http://www.trailstotrout.com/mihatch.html


 a wealth of information, thanks Pbear. Now if they would just put a little picture of each fly next to its category?


----------



## polarbear78

fishingfanatic said:


> a wealth of information, thanks Pbear. Now if they would just put a little picture of each fly next to its category?


No problem. If you want you can always google the type of fly you are looking for...tons of pic will pop up to show you...that's what I do when it is a fly pattern I don't know, or forgot


----------



## Jfish

polarbear78 said:


> No problem. If you want you can always google the type of fly you are looking for...tons of pic will pop up to show you...that's what I do when it is a fly pattern I don't know, or forgot


That sounds like too much work! I tried to find a few and I think I did. Now I just have to organize all the flies when they arrive from the order.


----------



## polarbear78

Jfish said:


> That sounds like too much work! I tried to find a few and I think I did. Now I just have to organize all the flies when they arrive from the order.


Nah, not work if you enjoy it:bouncy: I however enjoy searching for new patterns and learning them...then again I love to tie flies...so this may be why...


----------



## Jfish

On Orvis's website they have a deal for 20 flies for $9.95 with free shipping. It's a great deal! Go to their website and check it out!


----------



## fisherprice13

I have become a huge fan of http://www.theflystop.com Kory is all over the order speed and consistency and he has done nothing but make me happier and happier to use the flies. The price is right and the quality is awesome.


----------



## jd4223

BigFlyCo. Very cheap price but high quality tied.Very large selection from nymphs,beadheads,dries,wet,streamers,steelhead,bass,pike,saltwater.Very fast delivery and not too bad on shipping price(less than $5.00)Also have great deals on fly tying materials.They also have deals when buying large quantities of flies.Most flies average 69cents.


----------



## flyfisher4life1

Check out this page "The Fishing Fly Box", on the website it says buy more than 48 and the flies will cost you $0.39 each. I just found this page since I did a little skimming, pretty good pricing! Good luck!


----------



## jd4223

On the Fly Box deal.Isn't that if you buy 48 flies of the same pattern?I haven't taken the time to read the whole page but I thought you had to buy all 1 pattern to get a discount.Plus I don't think you can buy individual flies,I thought they were sold by the dozen...if I remember.


----------



## flyfisher4life1

No you can buy different patterns it just has to be more than 48. I put 48 flies of one pattern than 1 more of a different pattern in the cart and it changes to $0.39 per fly.


----------



## Dave

Remember. Good luck when you buy cheap you get cheap. Good luck...:sad:


----------



## jaytothekizzay

Check out The Big Y Fly co.
Love the flies and prices

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat

these places have great prices problem is the flies mite not be the right color cause of molting from a southern state to northern states the tend to be lighter to darker. so one calibates nymph may be lighter in new mexico then it is in Wyoming see my point? this is were i suggest learning to tie. if you need to stock the boxes cant beat these prices.

http://www.ydflies.com/the-flies

http://www.hillsdiscountflies.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=products&search_deptID=1&search_categoryID=3

http://www.flydealflies.com/

http://www.fishingflybox.com/

http://www.flyshack.com/Home.aspx?src=gaw&gclid=CPGby97_lr0CFcg7MgodbA4AQg

just remember you get what you pay for. go cheap you get cheap...


by the way this is a old post!


----------



## Chromedoggy

Hah!
Revived by someones first post, pimping a website!
Good catch Swaprat!
Mods should remove the free advertising.


----------

